# holding Speckleback Mobas



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I have 2 female Speckleback Mobas out of 5 that are holding and I can pretty much mark the date for 1 of them on October 11 when she bred. I want to take her out when she's close to being ready to release them. Would it be safe to wait for 20 days before I put her in a separate take or is there a chance she will spit them out before then?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Very cool fish... congrats on the spawn!

Separating her may cause much more stress and problems than keeping her with the group until you are ready to strip her. Isolation for a schooling fish can cause her to swallow her brood, spit very early, or spit very late. Reintroduction is also stressful.

If you plan on breeding and raising these fry, I suggest letting the adults establish breeding habits before disrupting them. If this is her first time holding, let her be.

What size tank do you have for the breeders and for the fry? How big is your group? WHo else is in the tank?


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I have 5 F1 females and 2 wild caught males. I am concerned about getting them out of the tank because I have Julies and 2 Goldlhead Comps in tank and I've seen them in action, they love to eat fry.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I guess I should try to strip them, just worried I'll hurt them in the process. I guess there is a first time for everything.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I was nervous the first few times too... but found that after a couple times I could net, strip and return the fish to her tank in less than 2 minutes. And usually, she was eating immediately after, which I took as an indication that she wasn't too freaked out about what had just happened.

Here are two videos I made that may help you decide if this is a route you want to take:


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you for the videos especially the one show where to press! That is amazing how many fry were stuffed in her mouth! About how many days was she holding before you stripped her?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I usually aimed for 21 days after spawn, but scheduling was always variable. My cyps also spawned in groups- meaning I would have six females start holding within 5 days. When I went to strip, I'd grab them all and so the range was from 17-25 days. It is okay if she spits a time or two before you have the timing right.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Excellent videos Triscuit!! Very helpful.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you for your help Triscuit. I have 2 holding females and October 31st will be their 21st day holding so I think I will try to strip them tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## coenb (Mar 24, 2013)

judyok said:


> I guess I should try to strip them, just worried I'll hurt them in the process. I guess there is a first time for everything.


I personally are not very fond of striping fish. The main reason is that the young fish lack the inprinting phase, so they don't actually remember if they want to get young of their own. I think this is one of the main reasons why many fx fish have troubles carrying their young.

I would always prefer to catch the female wait until they spit out the young and keep them (if necessary) separately. But the reintroduction of the female in some species prove difficult and sometime require an redesign of the tank prior to the reintroduction.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Well I did go ahead and strip them and it went smoothly and was easier than I thought. They each were hold 4 fry so I have a total of eight. I will try to get a couple of photos and post them.


----------



## coenb (Mar 24, 2013)

judyok said:


> Well I did go ahead and strip them and it went smoothly and was easier than I thought. They each were hold 4 fry so I have a total of eight. I will try to get a couple of photos and post them.


It's not about the "ease of use" or the "stress" the female has (I think this is not very great in compare with catching and putting her in a separate aquarium), but I think the young will have trouble spawning/holding young for them selves because they haven't had the opportunity to "learn". 
But 4 fish is very little..... is this the first time they were holding?


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes this is their first time.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

> It's not about the "ease of use" or the "stress" the female has (I think this is not very great in compare with catching and putting her in a separate aquarium), but I think the young will have trouble spawning/holding young for them selves because they haven't had the opportunity to "learn".


I have seen very little evidence to support your claim. Do you have sources, or have you seen this effect your own fish?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

coenb said:


> judyok said:
> 
> 
> > Well I did go ahead and strip them and it went smoothly and was easier than I thought. They each were hold 4 fry so I have a total of eight. I will try to get a couple of photos and post them.
> ...


Which type of fish are you talking about? 
This certainly isn't the case with the fish being discussed here.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

These are speckleback mobas. The fry are all doing well and eating baby brine shrimp and the females back in there tank and look like they have put some weight on (glad to see that)


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's a couple of pics of the Moba fry


Just had to add a couple of pics of my congo puffer (he's so cute)


----------

